# Cheap and "cool" case



## zagi988 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone.
This is my lets say, custom build.
I'm planning to build some "ultimate" AMD rig. 
Got some cheap ass case and got an idea to mod it, so I'm working on that now and buying new components when I can.

I've started with old Chiftec PSU (550W), Patriot RAM that I've borrowed from my dads PC, FX4100 with stock cooler, but I've bought newest R9 290 Tri-X. I've just had to.







Next thing, I've cut a window on the side of case.






Bought green Plexiglas and made a window.






Oh yeah, at that time I've had a 15" 1024x768 LCD... on R9 290 Tri-X... yeah






Next thing, I've cut the grills on front 120mm intake fan, for better airflow and less noise.






also, added one 80 mm intake insted of two 5.25" slots.






And cut two holes on front, for 120 mm intake...






To be continued, soon...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 22, 2014)

This reminds me of stuff I use to do years ago. Keep it up


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 22, 2014)

Next, finally a new monitor arrived!






After that, new speakers...






and finally, new PSU to power that power hungry 290 beast











And also, I've put a grill on that cut intake in front...






Next thing to be done is to replace that stock cooler on FX, so I've got Raijintek Themis Evo 

Default AMD mount made it be in this position






Of course, this is nonsense so I've took Intel mounts, did some modification and and made it be in position that it should be.






To be even more continued soon...


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 22, 2014)

Jetster said:


> This reminds me of stuff I use to do years ago. Keep it up



Thanks, I'm filling this topic up, so wait a few more minutes to see the progress.


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 22, 2014)

I've noticed that when FX4100 is FSB + multi overclocked to 4.54 GHz, MOSFET's and NB get really hot, you can't even touch the cooler.

So, I've googled and searched through this forum to find some aftermarket coolers...

And I've got them!

NB cooler






MOSFET cooler






And also, bought my own RAM!






Time to put these coolers on the motherboard.

So, this is stock GA-990FXA-UD3 MOSFET/VRM cooler, removed.






And this is Thermalright placed instead of him.






Had to secure it in this way because the original mount couldn't fit between capacitors and coils.

This is the northbridge when you remove the cooler.






And this is everything on it's place.






Also, I've did lapping on my CPU... didn't quite got the glow but it's leveled pretty nice.






Finally, this is how it looks now.






BTW. Here is a video of my "sound system"










And also, today rubbed pads for 120 mm fans arrived so I'm putting that in to get even less noise.


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 22, 2014)

And yeah, I've not finished yet.

Still more work to do, paint job on the case, a bit better cable management (as much as case allows me to) and more.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2014)

looks promising, just mod it like what you want coz modding is personal
but anyway i like if you make it like rusting


----------



## erixx (Sep 22, 2014)

I like this thread a lot!!! I have done this some years ago and it is very rewarding instead of buying "perfect"cases, you know...

Having soo litle space on the lower front panel sucks, because all you need is blow cool air into the GPU... Your audio rocks also (very similar to my speakers)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 22, 2014)

cool customization man..... Nice work. I used to do this as well, when I wore the shoes of a younger man,   lol. I'd like to See what You could do with newer parts....based on this, Im certain it would be impressive.


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks all. 

This is not even near finished yet.


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 28, 2014)

New plexiglas, colored and added AMD logo.
Still not even close to finish.

Painting (spraying)





AMD logo















Finished





Current state





Will continue in matter of days or weeks...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## papastr0umf (Sep 28, 2014)

nice job there, i dont know your temps at all, but seems that maybe you will be having warm air from the gfx card trapped underneath it. a blower style fan could help a lot... or do your magic tricks and improvise there =)


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 28, 2014)

CPU on prime95, when GPU is on Furmark = 62 °C max
GPU on furmark with CPU on prime95 = 80 °C max

BF4 temps: GPU 72 °C, CPU 54 °C


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 28, 2014)

Speaking of cheap cases, that give amazing temperatures, 2&1/2 years ago I bought a Thermaltake Commander for a Mid range Gaming build I was starting from scratch.Now, I have built MANY PC's in My time, and Many where VERY expensive cases, but I've NEVER had such Low temps as with that Chassis. I paid around $25-$35 USD @ My local Microcenter, and My temperatures where 26-30C idle GPU on air. Max @ 55C while BF3. The CPU was VERY similar (32C-63C). The motherboard showed Temps from Multiple monitoring Programs that where a Low of 23C to a High of around 48C. I have been involved in a modded LanBoy build, and those things are 80% air, no Solid side panels to speak of, and the largest span of un-interrupted covering was the front bezel, and IT'S temps where not this low. Which is why even though I have added/swapped parts, I am STILL using that Cheap Old Commander ATX Mid Tower that I paid $30 USD for.

This is the Old girl Here...please pardon the quality of the Pic, I couldn't be bothered to re-locate My PC to a More suitable well lighted location


----------



## Vario (Sep 28, 2014)

Rubber edging trim will make those cut edges on the window and possibly front panel much cleaner.  You can also smooth and fill areas using bodyfiller, putty glaze, and epoxy (I've also use JB Weld for this kind of thing), might help in making the front panel plastic the way you want it to look.


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, I've tought about that. Maybe I will do it some time.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 28, 2014)

I love the mods you did to the case. All those little fans sure help I bet.


----------



## zagi988 (Dec 26, 2014)

Haven't done any mods to do case yet, but here is one thing I did today.

I've put my PC outside, since it's -3 °C outside. 






My phone is connected to Wi-Fi and is USB tethering to PC.
Intake and exhaust 120 mm fans are at 100% and intake 80 mm fan is controlled by MBO.






Here is the complete setup for this test:






And now, the temperatures...

This are CPU temperatures after 10 minutes of prime95 blend test: http://www.pohrani.com/?S/EQ/2UHNj3xo/prime-blend.jpg

This is GPU temperature after 10 minutes of Furmark blend-in test: http://www.pohrani.com/?a/Tm/ByXFvl9/gpu-load.jpg

This are temps after 15 minutes of prime+furmark: http://www.pohrani.com/?M/k3/3IfIiGOJ/gpucpu-load.jpg

And this are idle temps after 10 minutes... http://www.pohrani.com/?1F/3n/4uQyF5YU/idle-after.jpg

Also, here is exhaust temperature during GPU+CPU load: 






Just had to do that, can't wait for -15 in a few days


----------



## Toothless (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it dry and cold? That would be my only concern. Otherwise I wonder how high of an overclock you could get.


----------



## zagi988 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dry and cold!

Humidity outside is around 40% so that's nothing.
And it was hot when I've put it outside and start it up immediately.

Still works, it's back inside now. 

I'd like to OC it also, but then I'd have to connect a monitor to it and be outside. Don't like that.hahaha


----------



## zagi988 (Apr 5, 2015)

So, this is what happened...

I said to myself, I need nicer fan control and I need a new look!

So...

3D printed bracket with a switch that controls the relay switching from 50 to 100% fan power






This is the case now






BTW. I cleaned everything






Polished the CPU






And this is the final look for now











Also, here is a YT video of how that fan switch works


----------



## zagi988 (Sep 7, 2015)

Upgrade!

From FX-4100 to Phenom II X6 and Raijintek got design flaw removal!
Now air goes thru the cooler and doesn't escape before even cooling it down!






Printed Raijintek logo and laminated the paper





Glued it together!









Got 10 °C lower temps with 30 more W TDP (and overclocked X6 to 4 GHz when I need it and 3.8 for regular use)!

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/14peml


----------



## zagi988 (Dec 22, 2021)

Dayum, I never updated this thread on this forum and I've made so many changes to my PC.

Anyhow, here's the "new" configuration:

MBO: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0
RAM: 4x4 GB G.skill Ares 1600 MHz
CPU: AMD FX-8320E @ 4.2 GHz /w Raijintek Triton custom water cooling
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X + EKWB full cover water block
PSU: Sama Armor 750W 80+ Gold
HDD: Kingston SSDnow 240 GB + Seagate Barracuda 500 GB + Seagate Barracuda 250 GB

Pictures of the case now:
Opened:



Closed:



Water temperature display:



Contactor doing the "logic" for fans, one fan or all fans; just because I like the THUMP that it makes when switching:




Current setup:


----------



## zagi988 (May 17, 2022)

A few updates...
Added ESP8266 remote control for startup/shutdown/force restart




Added Viper VPN100 512GB NVMe SSD







Keeps on going


----------

